# Removing....



## rd_ab_penman (Jan 24, 2021)

Western Diamond rattlesnake skin scale covers prior to wiping down with acetone and gluing to Sierra, Bolt Action and Lever Action tubes.


----------



## showcaser (Jan 24, 2021)

Hey Les have you tried serrated pinking shears? They might speed the process.


----------



## Monty (Jan 24, 2021)

showcaser said:


> Hey Les have you tried serrated pinking shears? They might speed the process.View attachment 296199


Look at the second picture. He used pinking shears.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 24, 2021)

I think Les actually cuts zig zags with the blade to match the scales? Perhaps


----------



## showcaser (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm starting to think he uses shears and glues razor cut scales for camouflaging the zig zag seem. They sure look great


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jan 25, 2021)

skiprat said:


> I think Les actually cuts zig zags with the blade to match the scales? Perhaps


The pinking shears make for an invisible seam.

Les


----------

